
Tell HN: I Love You - samstave
Ive been a controversial member of this community for a loong time, here daily...<p>I fn love all of you.<p>I hope we can collectively build something that actually “make the world a better place”<p>((And I really want to encourage all the yipper-snappers))
======
samizdis
HN is great, but the thanks must surely go to the moderators. Not sure of
their names, but surely something along the lines of Sysiphus and Hercules.
Many thanks for your diligence and judgment.

------
samstave
Youve made me smarter more curious more ambitious and a better human.

Its the most healthy nerd community that i am aware of [citations needed]

But as @dang can attest - this forum is digital mental health.

